# Servicing / Repair Seiko 7a38-7070 (Speedmaster)



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello All,

I have just bought a Seiko 7a38-7070 probably from about 1983-5? It seems to be working fine (keeping good time, chrono starts, stops, resets perfectly) but the bezel and crystal have some fairy significant signs of 30 years of life. Case has a few scuffs, dial is near enough perfect.

Now, I can live with it as it is, but I also admit that I am falling in love with it too. For this reason I am seriously considering some renovation to be done on it. Nothing too tarty, just a good clean, service (replace any internals that might have been water damaged), new bezel and crystal, reseal and test, and leave the rest of the case and dial as is. Ideally I'd also like to get a replacement box and set of instructions/papers to complete its set too.

Ive tried to contact Seiko UK, but they are closed until the New Year. I've also asked my local jeweller's, they were happy to clean, new battery and seals for about £50-60, but were very, very cautious not to commit themselves to being able to replace any busted or worn parts.

Can anyone suggest a good source of Seiko parts, someone who knows what they are doing for repairs etc? Forum member, trusted independent, anyone else...?

Ta muchly,

J


----------



## pandyboy (Dec 26, 2016)

I'd be interested in this too as my monster needs a service.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The 7A38 is a great movement, one of my favourites, and the first 1/10th analogue quartz chrono movement too. The biggest problems are leaking batteries, and sticky pushers. @Sir Alan can probably help with pointing you in the right direction.

I call it my council el primero, but prices are rising fast!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

JimboJames1972 said:


> Ive tried to contact Seiko UK, but they are closed until the New Year


 I wouldn't hold your breath with Seiko UK. As they are literally a mile down the road from me I thought I would take a vintage Seiko that is precious to me in to see if they could get it running. The receptionist was extremely rude and it seemed like she couldn't be bothered dealing with me. I left it with them, heard nothing so rang them a week or two later and got told there was nothing they could do with it as it was to old (I did emphasise at the time I knew parts wouldn't be easy to get etc etc but as it was sentimental I wouldn't mind paying to get it running) I went in to pick it up (same receptionist who just dumped it on the counter and then pretty much ignored me) and when I examined the watch it looked suspiciously like it hadn't been removed from the box it was in, let alone had the back of and been examined. I would say that if anyone on here knows a better independent person that could look at it that would be your best route :yes:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Lovely looking example there Scott, but then I would expect nothing less 

Thanks also for the nod towards Sir Alan. I'll ping him a PM and see if he can help me.

J


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

The 7A38 series are the reason I got into this absorbing and fascinating hobby (obsession) - and the forensic like posts by an ex member of this forum.

Here's one I've just finished servicing







they are great to work on.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath with Seiko UK. As they are literally a mile down the road from me


Hello Maidenhead, Twyford calling! I found exactly the same issues with Seiko UK. Totally uninterested in vintage pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir Alan said:


> The 7A38 series are the reason I got into this absorbing and fascinating hobby (obsession) - and the forensic like posts by an ex member of this forum.
> Here's one I've just finished servicing
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting pics. Will have to have a search for those posts you mentioned as am currently looking for a 7a38.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

So, a week or two later and my Seiko Speedy has returned.

SirAlan has worked wonders on it. New crystal and bezel insert, a whole load of work on the bezel itself to free it up (previous owner seems to have tried to glue it!) re-lume of the hands and every single last component stripped, cleaned and reassembled. Even silly little things such as getting each hand lined up bang on, it's like having a new watch.

The man in a genius  Many happy hours it will be spending on my wrist now, it looks as good as new!


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

JimboJames1972 said:


> So, a week or two later and my Seiko Speedy has returned.
> SirAlan has worked wonders on it. New crystal and bezel insert, a whole load of work on the bezel itself to free it up (previous owner seems to have tried to glue it!) re-lume of the hands and every single last component stripped, cleaned and reassembled. Even silly little things such as getting each hand lined up bang on, it's like having a new watch.
> The man in a genius  Many happy hours it will be spending on my wrist now, it looks as good as new!


Wow, that looks bloody stunning Jimbo. I've got to hunt one of these bad boys down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Sir Alan said:


> The 7A38 series are the reason I got into this absorbing and fascinating hobby (obsession) - and the forensic like posts by an ex member of this forum.
> 
> Here's one I've just finished servicing
> 
> ...


 The next time someone Poopahs quartz (analogue) on this forum they should be directed to these images... I really believe most are totally naive as to the mechanics of the watches. I think they believe there is nothing but a circuit board inside them.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Excellent job done by Sir Alan!!

Some quartz watches are extremely complex, its lovely to see it all working and looking as good as new!!


----------

